# Where can I buy - or what's similar or equivalent?



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

from the Culture Shock thread, it seems that one of the biggest shocks for many people is food - well maybe not 'shocks' exactly, but when you're used to certian things & can't get them, they can turn into a craving

for me when we left the UK for the US - I missed Cadburys Dairy Milk & Whole Nut!! I began to crave it - even though it's not something I would eat all that often

And I still had the same problem when we moved to Spain - at that time, even though it's near the UK, anything 'British' cost an arm & a leg to buy!!

11 years on & even local Spanish supermarkets have a lot of British products - but now I've adapted & don't feel the need for them

except Cadburys Dairy Milk & Whole Nut 


so - what do you miss food or other product-wise?

do you know where you can get it , or what do you use instead?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Green chilies!!*

I love to make sour cream chicken enchilada's and when in the States, could buy the small can of green chilies to add. I haven't been able to find anything similar here in northeast Scotland. They aren't jalapenos and they aren't banana peppers.....

Does anyone have any idea what I could substitute? Perhaps from Indian or Thai dishes? Or, are they hiding somewhere I'm not looking??

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Laurel


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Water Dragon said:


> I love to make sour cream chicken enchilada's and when in the States, could buy the small can of green chilies to add. I haven't been able to find anything similar here in northeast Scotland. They aren't jalapenos and they aren't banana peppers.....
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what I could substitute? Perhaps from Indian or Thai dishes? Or, are they hiding somewhere I'm not looking??
> 
> ...


I found these at Tesco. I haven't tried them so I don't know how hot they are. You may need to cut back in your recipe. They look like they might be serranos.

Cooks & Co Green Chillies 300G - Groceries - Tesco Groceries

Your best bet may be to mince up fresh green chilies. The canned ones are usually jalapeno.

My frustration is not being able to find a decent fresh corn tortilla. The "corn" ones from Tesco actually include primarily wheat flour and are vile. If I could even find harina I could make my own.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Laurel, 
I think I know what you mean, but I'm going to ask anyway... Are those green peppers kept in a jar like pickles are? If that's the case, then you can find them in eastern food grocery shops or the "world foods" section at Tesco's, Lidl or Aldi. I really don't know if you can find fresh ones, we mostly eat the ones that come in a jar.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness, here we both go. You may have to stock up a bit on Mexican food supplies, the delivery is free in the UK on £50 orders.
Mexican food and Mexican recipes at MexGrocer.co.uk

My fiancé is not a fan of Mexican food, but I'm a native Californian so it's part of what I grew up with. He did tolerate me cooking chili for him and I told him it's something he would have to deal with now and then, LOL

When I ordered a mixed bag of fresh hot peppers from Tesco, I received one each jalapeno, red jalapeno, Serrano & habanero (scotch bonnet). They do sell quite a few different types of fresh hot peppers.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Hi Laurel,
> I think I know what you mean, but I'm going to ask anyway... Are those green peppers kept in a jar like pickles are? If that's the case, then you can find them in eastern food grocery shops or the "world foods" section at Tesco's, Lidl or Aldi. I really don't know if you can find fresh ones, we mostly eat the ones that come in a jar.


I don't think so. They aren't pickled, just canned in juice. I guess it will be something I add to my "Bring Back the Next Trip" list...... 

Thank you for trying!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

salix said:


> Oh my goodness, here we both go. You may have to stock up a bit on Mexican food supplies, the delivery is free in the UK on £50 orders.
> Mexican food and Mexican recipes at MexGrocer.co.uk
> 
> My fiancé is not a fan of Mexican food, but I'm a native Californian so it's part of what I grew up with. He did tolerate me cooking chili for him and I told him it's something he would have to deal with now and then, LOL
> ...


I'm a New Englander, but spent 18 years living in Texas and Oklahoma, so have developed a huge love of Mexican food! I have been able to find my usual ingredients for flour tortilla burritos (minus the medium Pace picante  ) and my husband loves them, but I've been wanting chicken enchiladas for about 2 months now.  I will give some of these suggestions a try. 

Thank you!


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

salix said:


> My frustration is not being able to find a decent fresh corn tortilla. The "corn" ones from Tesco actually include primarily wheat flour and are vile. If I could even find harina I could make my own.


"Corn" in English English means "wheat" in American English. What you want is "Sweet Corn" tortillas...

Mexican food just makes it as far as Boston, with something lost in translation... I'm not surprised that it doesn't make it across the pond. The perception that it is "spicy" would be a real enthusiasm killer.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> "Corn" in English English means "wheat" in American English. What you want is "Sweet Corn" tortillas...
> 
> Mexican food just makes it as far as Boston, with something lost in translation... I'm not surprised that it doesn't make it across the pond. The perception that it is "spicy" would be a real enthusiasm killer.


Well they were an American brand and contain 1/3 corn flour, with the balance being wheat flour. The picture appears to be typical corn tortillas and they profess to be perfect for enchiladas.............um, no............. Ick! 

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=265461975

And believe me, the chili was cooked with the British palate in mind. What called for 2 T of chili powder received 1 t. The cayenne was omitted and the fresh chilies were reduced from 4-6 to one. I've won several chili cookoff competitions in CA, this was the kiddie version  I tried to buy a can of black beans to add in, I received a dented, rusty can that had obviously been on the shelf for a *very* long time.

I finally broke down and bought the pre-cooked crunchy corn taco shells. They were delivered today, we're having tacos for dinner one night this week!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

_Crunchy_ dill pickles... what I mean by _crunchy_ pickles is imagine biting into a dill pickle but instead of it being soft to the bite (as the Polish varieties here in the UK tend to be), the pickle has the same crunch as if one has bitten into a fresh-from-the-garden cucumber or even a crisp apple.

A&W root beer... in my Canadians in the UK facebook page, we've been collectively lamenting the fact that it's hard to find A&W rootbeer... I found a Chinese grocery store that sells it by the can, but they only seem to stock the "Singapore" blend and not the blend typically available across North America (yes, there's a slight difference). 


In regards to ethnic foods... while I find that the variety of Japanese cupboard staples is somewhat limited (I comb the shelves of the Japan Centre in Piccadilly Circus and also Natural Natural up near Swiss Cottage on a fairly regular basis), I'm not going to complain too much about what I _can_ get here in London, as I have enough cook books to be able to make from scratch things that I don't have and don't have time to go and get. Granted, some of the more seasonal specialty items _are_ hard to get (and I have to start looking at certain times of the year for them), but I've learned to improvise with Western ingredients and remind myself that while it doesn't taste _exactly_ how I remember or how Mom/Grandmother made it, it's as close as I am going to be able to get given what I have to work with, and "close enough" is better than nothing at all (especially in regards to the traditional New Years dishes... I put a good deal of thought and time and effort to try to do justice to the cultural significance of the food).


Another thing I miss/find hard to get used to is the manner in which loose leaf paper is hole punched in this country... this is regardless of whether or not it's a Pukka Pad or packs of A4 loose leaf notebook paper... the standard 2 hole punch holes are, in my opinion, way too close to each other and would think that a 3 hole punched sheet would be a little more durable.

I miss my 3 hole punched paper but am _unwilling_ to shell out £34 for a 3-6 hole punch press, so I'm making due with my £1.99 Ryman no-name 2 hole punch with its paper size specific slide out centering guide.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

> A&W root beer... in my Canadians in the UK facebook page, we've been collectively lamenting the fact that it's hard to find A&W rootbeer... I found a Chinese grocery store that sells it by the can, but they only seem to stock the "Singapore" blend and not the blend typically available across North America (yes, there's a slight difference).


I missed root beer too, but I was not a connoisseur. Any kind would do. I remember being given a glass of root beer when visiting my grandparents in Connecticut the summer I turned 7, and not being able to finish it. I thought about that wasted root beer many times long after we returned, and wished I could go back and drink it...


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Pallykin said:


> I missed root beer too, but I was not a connoisseur. Any kind would do. I remember being given a glass of root beer when visiting my grandparents in Connecticut the summer I turned 7, and not being able to finish it. I thought about that wasted root beer many times long after we returned, and wished I could go back and drink it...


I was born in Hartford Hospital and lived in CT until the 8th grade, then became a Mainer. Are you old enough to remember the A&W Drive-ins, where the mugs were kept in the freezer???? I barely do, but remember how wonderful a rootbeer float was back then. My grandparents lived/died in Hartford as well. SOOOO many years and lifetimes ago......

I'm managing to adapt some of my old recipes and getting by, but it is an adjustment to be sure.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Another vote for Mexican food ingredients. Fresh peppers (Anaheim specifically), fresh salsa, dried peppers, fresh made tortillas. I grew up on California and lived in Texas for a long time so I definitely get cravings. I am currently stuck in the USA waiting on a visa process for our daughter and we are gorging ourselves on tex-mex. Went the grocery yesterday and there was an entire section just for various hot sauces. Yum...


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Water Dragon said:


> I was born in Hartford Hospital and lived in CT until the 8th grade, then became a Mainer. Are you old enough to remember the A&W Drive-ins, where the mugs were kept in the freezer???? I barely do, but remember how wonderful a rootbeer float was back then. My grandparents lived/died in Hartford as well. SOOOO many years and lifetimes ago......


Sadly, I do not remember that. We moved to Europe in 1969 and returned in 1978, which is when my US "memory" starts. We visited the US for a few weeks in the summer of the odd years (71,73, 75, and 77), and holidayed in Europe in the even years. The trips we took to the continent are more memorable.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Water Dragon said:


> I was born in Hartford Hospital and lived in CT until the 8th grade, then became a Mainer. Are you old enough to remember the A&W Drive-ins, where the mugs were kept in the freezer???? I barely do, but remember how wonderful a rootbeer float was back then. My grandparents lived/died in Hartford as well. SOOOO many years and lifetimes ago......
> 
> I'm managing to adapt some of my old recipes and getting by, but it is an adjustment to be sure.


Yes, the frosty mug! And when I was little (I'm quite old and older yet tomorrow  ) if there was a kid in the car you got your own miniature mug to keep for free, not much bigger than a shot glass. My sister and I would bring them home, put them in the freezer and then refill them. When I was little, it was about all I could drink, the carbonation was too much for me.

My favourite though was Dr. Pepper. Now I'm a Diet Pepsi drinker, but even that is only once in a while, I mostly have water now (or iced tea - the sacrilege!)


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

salix said:


> Yes, the frosty mug! And when I was little (I'm quite old and older yet tomorrow  ) if there was a kid in the car you got your own miniature mug to keep for free, not much bigger than a shot glass. My sister and I would bring them home, put them in the freezer and then refill them. When I was little, it was about all I could drink, the carbonation was too much for me.
> 
> My favourite though was Dr. Pepper. Now I'm a Diet Pepsi drinker, but even that is only once in a while, I mostly have water now (or iced tea - the sacrilege!)


LOL!!! Yes, I remember the little ones too! I can't stand Dr. Pepper, or Maine's version - Moxie. I will drink diet Pepsi if necessary, but since coming over, I rarely have soda. My favorite is iced tea as well, and I still try to ask for ice water in restaurants, even if they look at me funny.  Happy Birthday tomorrow!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Water Dragon said:


> LOL!!! Yes, I remember the little ones too! I can't stand Dr. Pepper, or Maine's version - Moxie. I will drink diet Pepsi if necessary, but since coming over, I rarely have soda. My favorite is iced tea as well, and I still try to ask for ice water in restaurants, even if they look at me funny.  Happy Birthday tomorrow!


Thanks 

The thing that gets me in restaurants is nothing to take home left-overs. I swear I'm going to start bringing my own bags and empty take away containers. And why don't they have sweeteners? It's sugar or nothing unless you bring your own. I asked for sweetener once, the waitress left, came back with another employee, they both looked confused and said they only had sugar. I don't think they had ever been asked for anything different.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Dr. Pepper is vile = FACT.

I prefer drinking Lemonade over Coke/Pepsi.


----------



## murtle_007 (Dec 23, 2011)

Blueberry pop tarts, graham crackers, Our Compliments or Presidents Choice natural peanut butter, poutine and the slightly different choices of fast food in the form of Tim Hortons and Wendy's. Pizza Hut is better in Canada too, though uk version has a much more comprehensive salad bar!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

murtle_007 said:


> Blueberry pop tarts, graham crackers, Our Compliments or Presidents Choice natural peanut butter, poutine and the slightly different choices of fast food in the form of Tim Hortons and Wendy's. Pizza Hut is better in Canada too, though uk version has a much more comprehensive salad bar!


I wonder if Burger King will open Tim Hortons here in the UK... apparently they're buying Timmy Ho's for just a touch over USD $11 billion.


I am so jonesing for some sour cream glazed Timbits right now (they're the only type to get!) and I'm really hoping that the Terminal 1 pre-security location at Pearson is open when our flight arrives on Christmas Day so I can get some Timbits to eat en route to our hotel.


----------



## murtle_007 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like to joke that I'm going to open a Tim Hortons/Dairy Queen/Country bar hybrid in Edinburgh haha


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Pallykin said:


> I missed root beer too, but I was not a connoisseur. Any kind would do. I remember being given a glass of root beer when visiting my grandparents in Connecticut the summer I turned 7, and not being able to finish it. I thought about that wasted root beer many times long after we returned, and wished I could go back and drink it...


Isn't root beer similar to sarsaparilla? We used to get that in the UK from the Corona pop man who sold it in an earthenware bottle, from a cart which came round the streets, many years ago!!!! I have seen sarsaparilla sometimes in Tesco when I have visited UK.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Root beer is also similar to Birch beer, which is a Pennsylvania "thing".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

when we briefly moved back to the UK from the US, before coming to Spain, I really missed 'toaster waffles'

do they sell them in the UK now?


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> when we briefly moved back to the UK from the US, before coming to Spain, I really missed 'toaster waffles'
> 
> do they sell them in the UK now?


Compare Crumpets, Pancakes & Waffles prices in Tesco via mySupermarket


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pallykin said:


> Compare Crumpets, Pancakes & Waffles prices in Tesco via mySupermarket



wow - quite a range!

all we get here is really expensive Belgian waffles - they haven't really caught up to 'pre-prepared' things so much (yet)


which isn't necessarily a bad thing......


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Pot Stickers*

The one thing I can't find is Gyoza; chicken/veg filled dumplings that you can put in a pan with some olive oil and brown to perfection. Can't find them at Tesco, Sainsbury's, Waitrose.
Short of going into London, has anyone found these anywhere?


----------



## murtle_007 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was sad when I couldn't find pierogies anywhere in shops or restaurants around here. I had to learn to make my own.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Touchline Dad said:


> The one thing I can't find is Gyoza; chicken/veg filled dumplings that you can put in a pan with some olive oil and brown to perfection. Can't find them at Tesco, Sainsbury's, Waitrose.
> Short of going into London, has anyone found these anywhere?


https://m.waitrose.com/worklight/ap...ew,dojox_mobile_SwapView_0,ProductDetailsView


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Touchline Dad said:


> The one thing I can't find is Gyoza; chicken/veg filled dumplings that you can put in a pan with some olive oil and brown to perfection. Can't find them at Tesco, Sainsbury's, Waitrose.
> Short of going into London, has anyone found these anywhere?


Not exactly the same thing but in a pinch you could substitute with potstickers... Wing Yip sells them and they have a few locations in England... specifically

Birmingham Superstore Tel: 0121 327 6618

Manchester Superstore Tel: 0161 832 3215

Cricklewood Superstore Tel: 020 8450 0422
(north London, on Edgware Road, Brent Cross)

Croydon Superstore Tel: 020 8688 4880


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Awesome!!!*

Thanks Pallykin and WCCG! My daughter and I will have a pot sticker feast!arty:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Touchline Dad said:


> Thanks Pallykin and WCCG! My daughter and I will have a pot sticker feast!arty:


Now that I think about it, Wing Yip might carry gyoza as well (I haven't really looked, as I'm within easy access of the Japan Centre at Piccadilly Circus and go there for most of my Japanese groceries).

Anyway,

Itadakimasu! 
Let's Eat!


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Thanks!*



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Now that I think about it, Wing Yip might carry gyoza as well (I haven't really looked, as I'm within easy access of the Japan Centre at Piccadilly Circus and go there for most of my Japanese groceries).
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...


Arigato Gozimashta! (Been a while, lol)


----------

